# Fische - Die globalisierte Fischerei | Mit offenen Karten | ARTE



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wonach richtet Ihr Euch beim Kauf von Fischen? *


Nach der Missus. Die ist klug, weiss Bescheid, und sagt mir was ich tun muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wonach richtet Ihr Euch beim Kauf von Fischen? *



Ich kaufe die die mir schmecken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2022)

Nach dem was schmeckt oder was im Angebot ist.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (27. Mai 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Wonach richtet Ihr Euch beim Kauf von Fischen? *


Ich hab meinen Angelschein gemacht, weil ich das nicht mehr unterstützen wollte und daher nur noch Fisch essen wollte, den ich selbst gefangen habe.
Seither gibt's halt keinen Fisch mehr


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2022)

Ich frag mich immer wo die die Fischstäbchen fangen, hatte noch nie welche am Haken, leider 
Ansonsten achten wir auch hauptsächlich auf Angebote bei,  uns bekannt wohl schmeckenden Fischarten, meine Jungs bevorzugen die panierten Sorten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Mai 2022)

So wie ich kein Obst aus Indien kaufe, kaufe ich natürlich auch keinen Fisch aus dem Pazifik oder ähnliches.


----------



## Trotta (27. Mai 2022)

Ich mag keinen Fisch und kauf stattdessen Zwiebeln. Die halten sich auch länger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nach der Missus. Die ist klug, weiss bescheid, und sagt mir was ich tun muss.


ein richtiger Mann !
Ohne Missus kein richtiger Mann


----------

